# sarm power 101 how to tweak dhea to be a powerful & dif anabolic



## skylerman (Feb 18, 2019)

FOR INFROMATIONAL PURPOSES ONLY TOO MUCH CAN CAUSE HEART ATTACK I DON'T KNOW THE DOSAGE WHICH IS DEPENDENT ON YOUR SIZE AND BLOOD CHEMISTRY.  This is a cool experiment working with DHEA

what you need

1. medium sized pot

2. 3 caps dhea 50mg or 5g dhea powder

3. 1 rounded tspn baking soda

4. 3 cups water

throw everything in the pot bring it to boil for 2 minutes.      using just heat is an alkhemy technique if you want to make chemical bond stronger set dial to 1 and simmer after bringing to a boil for 10 min.

THIS CREATES AN ANDROTEST it was big in the late 70's and it grows hair but if you use something with a low ph you have a modulator that doesn't break down that doesn't grow hair really.

Thank you for your time


----------

